
Senator proposes creating new crime of ‘economic terrorism’ aimed at protesters - DiabloD3
http://q13fox.com/2016/11/16/republican-state-senator-proposes-creating-new-crime-of-economic-terrorism-aimed-at-protesters/
======
blackflame7000
I don't care what your party affiliation is, its still embarrassing when
congress members are severely ignorant of the constitution. The freedom of
assembly, just like the electoral college, exists to protect the rights of
minorities in the face of contrary popular opinion. The government's role
should never be to sensor and ignore.

